# Need help with Tjet Charger wheel wells



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Guys

I just got this tjet Charger and thought the wheel wells were trimmed at bottom front ahead of rocker panel, both sides are the same. Seller says this was a production flaw at end of Charger run and that he has many like this in his colletion. He has offered my money back but if this normal than I would rather keep it. photo 1 is my car Photo 2 is car with good wheel wells
Thanks Bob


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Ask Mr. Aurora, Bob Beers. He'd know.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Late production Chargers do indeed have a rounded front to the rear wheel well, but Turquoise IMHO is commonly accepted to be an early color Vs late.

Can you remove the chassis and look at the wheel wells under a loop?


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

SCJ is right. If they have been sanded they usually are dull unless they have been polished after being altered. If they have a uniform shine and look identical on each side then maybe they are factory. SCJ is certainly an expert and I'm not..

Here is what I use because my eyes need the magnification and the light!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Help us with a good macro picture, chassis removed, tight up on the area in question.

The leading corner of the fender arch will either be sharp or nicely rolled down and around where it meets the rocker. The horizontal rocker line and the vertical plumb line at the forward end of the fender arch create an a 90 degree angle. 

Draw that angle on the body using your minds eye or use some low tack tape to create the angle. Any flat or linear faceting across this angle is indicative of hanky panky. The fender arch will either be brought to a point where it would cross the rocker line...OR it is reverse rolled opposite of the fender arch until it crosses the rocker line. 

I may have some pix....gotta dig!

Styling an acute point where two vectors intersect is waaaaaaaaaay harder than just rolling to two lines together using a curved line on an eye pleasing radius. Perhaps it was just easier to "cut corners" (pun intended of course).


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I kind of remember someone saying that the aurora originals were not identical on both sides, but the difference I don't know


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

*more photos and vid*

Here are some photos and a utube link if it works. First time uploading to utube. The wells do look cut to me in the video.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like a bite was taken in the driver side. In front of the rear well. No?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry....looks like BOTH rears are cut at the forward edge. 

The drivers side has the front lower corner cut across. 

The passenger side has has a more vertical slash that falls from about the three oclock position down to the rocker. 

The very bottom of the passenger front fender where it meets the front valence is completely missing; and as Joe pointed out looks cut as well.

Not sure but there also appears to be some carnage along the bottom of the front valence, but it's hard to tell from that angle.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Talk about a good eye!!! I totally missed the passenger side front fender!! I does help to pause the video at the 3 second mark.


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your help. I will be returning the charger.
Thanks to all Bob :thumbsup:


----------

